# London Edinburgh London 2013 - new website



## London Edinburgh London (4 May 2012)

Hi all

We've just launched the new London Edinburgh London website.

http://www.londonedinburghlondon.com

If you're planning to ride this 1400km audax, or would like to know more about this amazing adventure, you can find out more about what we're up to on the site.

We look forward to seeing you in July 2013!

The LEL team


----------



## PMarkey (4 May 2012)

Well that's my target set for next year , I better get registered for a few more Audax rides 


Paul


----------



## Slowerthanmyshadow (9 May 2012)




----------



## oldfatfool (9 May 2012)

Something to look forward to. Hope the route will be well signed I usually manage to get lost on an audax


----------



## Slowerthanmyshadow (9 May 2012)

I still get lost with signs, i thought it was just a routesheet? not that i have looked.


----------



## oldfatfool (9 May 2012)

Slowerthanmyshadow said:


> I still get lost with signs, i thought it was just a routesheet? not that i have looked.


 
Dunno, PBP is signed I believe so I would have expected this to be.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 May 2012)

well i've registered, but jeez i need to get a lot of long distance rides in.


----------



## PMarkey (9 May 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> well i've registered, but jeez i need to get a lot of long distance rides in.


 
I was thinking the same so signed up for Butty's Brid trip 310k on June 2 , may as well try and start as I mean to go on


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 May 2012)

Luckily the LEL doesn't require qualifying, that means I can fit the rides in around myself. Last year, the audax's just never fell right for me, time-wise. I'm starting this weekend with a 200km to Southport and back (well I hope so anyway). I did a 100 miler fixed with Pennine_Paul a few weeks ago to Southport, it's been a while since I did a long ride on the Brompton tho. I can't envisage any issues, but you never know.


----------



## PpPete (10 May 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Dunno, PBP is signed I believe so I would have expected this to be.


 
I don't believe LEL is generally signposted. There may be certain exceptions to this over short distances- where there are particular reasons why the organisers would prefer that a particular route is taken, for safety reasons for example, or to minimise disruption to local population... but in general - I'd say do not expect signage. If you get lost with routesheets, get a GPS *and learn how to use it*. There will no doubt be GPX ttracks available nearer the time, either officially from the organisers, or from kind-hearted souls who have taken the time to map out the routesheet on something like bikehike. Then it's just a question of following a little line on a screen.... actually I can go wrong even with signage AND GPS ( I did so briefly on the IOW Randonee recently!) but at least with a GPS you can see where you are and where you should be...


----------



## oldfatfool (10 May 2012)

PpPete said:


> I don't believe LEL is generally signposted. There may be certain exceptions to this over short distances- where there are particular reasons why the organisers would prefer that a particular route is taken, for safety reasons for example, or to minimise disruption to local population... but in general - I'd say do not expect signage. If you get lost with routesheets, get a GPS *and learn how to use it*. There will no doubt be GPX ttracks available nearer the time, either officially from the organisers, or from kind-hearted souls who have taken the time to map out the routesheet on something like bikehike. Then it's just a question of following a little line on a screen.... actually I can go wrong even with signage AND GPS ( I did so briefly on the IOW Randonee recently!) but at least with a GPS you can see where you are and where you should be...


 
Oh dear, have a gps but it doesn't like 3rd parties routes as I discovered on Spring into the Dales, Still just head North I suppose


----------



## Dan_h (11 May 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Oh dear, have a gps but it doesn't like 3rd parties routes as I discovered on Spring into the Dales, Still just head North I suppose


 
Edinburgh and london are both quite big so going North until you find Edinburgh then South until you find London ought to work fine!  Seriously though, how many spare batteries would you need for a GPS to keep it running day and night for 5 days straight? I notice on the website that you might be able to recharge them but stopping for a few hours to wait for it to charge up does not sound feasibile.


----------



## oldfatfool (11 May 2012)

Dan_h said:


> Edinburgh and london are both quite big so going North until you find Edinburgh then South until you find London ought to work fine!  Seriously though, how many spare batteries would you need for a GPS to keep it running day and night for 5 days straight? I notice on the website that you might be able to recharge them but stopping for a few hours to wait for it to charge up does not sound feasibile.


 
Solar panel strapped to the top of the handle bar bag or 2AA batteries running through a USB charger. Hope it works I'm kinda relying on it getting me through France


----------



## Herzog (11 May 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Solar panel strapped to the top of the handle bar bag or 2AA batteries running through a USB charger. Hope it works I'm kinda relying on it getting me through France


Or one of those Power Monkey units. I've not used one, but heard good things.


----------



## PMarkey (11 May 2012)

I was thinking Dynamo hub and USB charger to charge my TeckNet battery pack to keep my Garmin going plus a map and route sheet just in case 

Paul


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2012)

My GPS will run for nearly 24 hours on 2AAs so I guess I'm taking 8. That'll give me an incentive to go quicker!


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2012)

Dan_h said:


> Seriously though, how many spare batteries would you need for a GPS to keep it running day and night for 5 days straight?


My old Garmin Etrex takes about 100 mA and I use 2700 mAH NiMH batteries so I would get over 24 hours use from one pair. I never ride for that long so I just recharge them after every ride.

Someone using a similar GPS and batteries would use 4 or 5 pairs in 5 days, assuming that they didn't use the backlight. (I used a headtorch when riding at night so I never used the backlight.)


----------



## vorsprung (16 May 2012)

People!

I did LEL in 2005 and guess what? I _didn't use a GPS!!!_

Yes, shock horror I read the excellent route sheet and carried pages out of a road atlas as a map

I went off course 3 times but only briefly

So don't worry about carrying tons of batteries. Use a route sheet.


----------



## bof (16 May 2012)

I find I can get around 45 hours out of good disposable Lithium batteries on an Etrex. I have managed to do PBP twice with one change of batteries each time. I was careful to minimise my use of the device - which I took along really just to log my ride.


----------



## Shaun (17 May 2012)

Sorry, I'm a bit late getting to this - should have done it earlier - but we have a 30 page LEL thread on the go already so in the interest of keeping the discussion together I'm going to lock this thread and ask that you continue the discussion on the main thread, here:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/london-edinburgh-london-2013-the-thread.49554/

Many thanks,
Shaun


----------

